# Music quotes



## Folflet (Dec 10, 2010)

I would like to see everyone's favorite music quotes. Just list the quote followed by band and song.
So for me it would be:
- "I'm an indestructible master of war" by disturbed, Indestructible
- "you fucker, get up, come on, get down with the sickness" by disturbed, Down with the sickness
- "headstrong to take you on, headstrong to take on anyone" by Trapt, Headstong
- "If you can't stand the way this place is, take yourself to higher places" by Three days grace, Break
- "Cause we drunk drive Cadillacs- we never go far, and when you see us motherfuckers, better know who we are." by Hollywood undead, Undead
- "I, stand alone!" by Godsmack, I stand alone


----------



## LLiz (Dec 10, 2010)

Tremble for yourself, my man,
You know that you have seen this all before
Tremble Little Lion Man,
You'll never settle any of your scores
Your grace is wasted in your face,
Your boldness stands alone among the wreck
Now learn from your mother or else spend your days Biting your own neck

Its not really a song that means heaps to me, but its a good song regardless


----------



## Folflet (Dec 11, 2010)

This song just came on and reminded me:

"There's a hard life for every silver spoon
There's a touch of grey for every shade of blue
That's the way that I see life
If there was nothing wrong
Then there'd be nothing right"
by Shinedown, What a shame


----------



## eversleep (Dec 11, 2010)

I have way too many favorites to post just one lyric per song. @.@ 

"Not As We" by Alanis Morissette
http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/alanismorissette/notaswe.html

"Versions Of Violence" also by Alanis Morissette
http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/alanismorissette/versionsofviolence.html

"Broken" by Tift Merritt
http://www.metrolyrics.com/broken-lyrics-merritt-tift.html

"Brave" by Kelis
http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/kelis/brave.html

"Circus" also by Kelis
http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/kelis/circus.html


----------



## Tycho (Dec 11, 2010)

Wox said:


> I would like to see everyone's favorite music quotes. Just list the quote followed by band and song.
> So for me it would be:
> - "I'm an indestructible master of war" by disturbed, Indestructible
> - "you fucker, get up, come on, get down with the sickness" by disturbed, Down with the sickness
> ...


 
...uh huh.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qe9PSliDG4M

Is this the real life?
Is this just fantasy?
Caught in a landslide
No escape from reality
Open your eyes
Look up to the skies and see
I'm just a poor boy (Poor boy)
I need no sympathy
Because I'm easy come, easy go
Little high, little low
Any way the wind blows
Doesn't really matter to me, to me

Mama just killed a man
Put a gun against his head
Pulled my trigger, now he's dead
Mama, life has just begun
But now I've gone and thrown it all away
Mama, ooh
Didn't mean to make you cry
If I'm not back again this time tomorrow
Carry on, carry on as if nothing really matters

Too late, my time has come
Sends shivers down my spine
Body's aching all the time
Goodbye, everybody
I've got to go
Gotta leave you all behind and face the truth
Mama, oooooooh (Anyway the wind blows)
I don't want to die
Sometimes wish I'd never been born at all

[Guitar Solo]

I see a little silhouetto of a man
Scaramouch, Scaramouch, will you do the Fandango
Thunderbolt and lightning, very, very frightening me
(Galileo) Galileo (Galileo) Galileo, Galileo Figaro
Magnifico-o-o-o-o
I'm just a poor boy nobody loves me
He's just a poor boy from a poor family
Spare him his life from this monstrosity

Easy come, easy go, will you let me go?
Bismillah! No, we will not let you go
Let him go
Bismillah! We will not let you go
Let him go
Bismillah! We will not let you go
Let me go (Will not let you go)
Let me go (Will not let you go) (Never, never, never, never)
Let me go, o, o, o, o
No, no, no, no, no, no, no
(Oh mama mia, mama mia) Mama Mia, let me go
Beelzebub has the devil put aside for me, for me, for me!

So you think you can stone me and spit in my eye
So you think you can love me and leave me to die
Oh, baby, can't do this to me, baby
Just gotta get out, just gotta get right outta here

[Guitar Solo]
(Oooh yeah, Oooh yeah)

Nothing really matters
Anyone can see
Nothing really matters
Nothing really matters to me

Any way the wind blows...

the DEFINITION OF EPIC.

Actually, pretty much ANY Queen song = epic.  I actually sing along to Queen (terribly), which is something no other music has moved me to do.


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 12, 2010)

ooh OP c'monnnn work with me and post SOMETHING i can relate to. >:I

"My heart still hurts from last night." - Survival Sickness, the international noise conspiracy
"If i could write you a song to make you fall in love i would already have you under my arm." cooler than me, mike posner
"When i see your face, there's not a thing that i would change ' cause you're amazing just the way you are. And when you smile, the whole world stops and stares for a while." just the way you are, bruno mars
"This is wrong, this is wrong. And i cannot sleep without the radio on." in the morning and amazing, circa survive
"Don't call me by my full name, and all this is temporary.
It feels much better to know that you won't feel a thing.
Don't talk about it, write it down but don't ask for help.
I can't be honest with even myself.
Did you ever wish you were somebody else?" the difference between medicine and poison is in the dose, circa survive
"I'm not the one that you want. I'll only let you down; and i'm pretty sure that you've caught on." intensity in ten cities, chiodos
"God made me a cannibal to fix problems like you." 100%, angelspit


----------



## Isen (Dec 12, 2010)

"Let them see you struggle and they're going to tear you apart.
You ain't never been no virgin, kid, you were fucked from the start."
Titus Andronicus- A Pot in Which to Piss

"And whatever amount you paid
For your many distractions, well, it was too much
And at the end of the day
To whatever extent that you hate yourself, it isn't enough"
Titus Andronicus- Richard II

"Our love is like the border between Greece and Albania."
The Mountain Goats- International Small Arms Traffic Blues

I have been listening to too much Titus Andronicus lately.



Wox said:


> - "I, stand alone!" by Godsmack, I stand alone



Hahaha


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 12, 2010)

"Don't you know how I stand up? You're brainless, if you've got one. Wasting it they're here to take us. Now I'm louder than a shotgun. Load it down and don't give up and put some plastic, steel, and wire. When I rock, I rock the planets. Maybe later I'll retire."
Powerman 5000 - Megatronic

Oh god, those gorgeous synthesizers!!

EDIT: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mzg6B64-akg
Listen to it. Beginning to end. Now.


----------



## Browder (Dec 12, 2010)

"In a world full of people, only some want to fly,
Isn't that crazy?"

"Only child knows..."

-Seal, _Crazy_


----------



## Folflet (Dec 12, 2010)

How could I forget, "Fuckin magnets, how do they work" by ICP, Miracles


----------



## eversleep (Dec 12, 2010)

Browder said:


> "In a world full of people, only some want to fly,
> Isn't that crazy?"
> 
> "Only child knows..."
> ...


I <3 that song, and the lyrics.


----------



## Folflet (Dec 12, 2010)

I love funny metal, 
"My cock is much bigger than yours,
My cock can walk right through the door
With a feeling so pure..
It's got you screaming back for more!"
Cigaro by S.O.A.D.


----------



## LLiz (Dec 13, 2010)

Wox said:


> I love funny metal,
> "My cock is much bigger than yours,
> My cock can walk right through the door
> With a feeling so pure..
> ...


 
Yeah I also love that song!

Here's another cock related song: 
Detachable Penis by King Missile
Quite funny!


----------

